
A.I. Researchers Leave Elon Musk Lab to Begin Robotics Startup - QAPereo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/06/technology/artificial-intelligence-start-up.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
maxander
If you take the Bostromian existential-risk-from-super-GAIs argument
seriously, this sort of thing must sound horrifying. Imagine if in the 40s you
read in the newspaper that a bunch of Manhattan project scientists had left to
start their own weapons company!

A bit more seriously, didn’t one of Rodney Brooks’ companies bring out a robot
that had roughly this concept? I guess it didn’t work out, since I haven’t
heard of it replacing thousands of unskilled laborers.

